# Question about disc mower/tractor combo.



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Just wondering what you guys think about pairing a a NH 6740 disc mower with a NH TN75 tractor. Would it be too hard on the tractor or be good to go? Should I get the Kuhn 600 GII HD instead? I think it's about 400lbs less than the NH but I like the NH better.. It's a little heavier duty IMO, but is it too heavy for the tractor? I think the Kuhn weighs around 1100 lbs. The HP rating for the NH mower is right on with the tractor HP, but would it be wise to go by that since it's right on? I think the kuhn calls for a little less HP. I'll look for the numbers and post them here later. They're both 6 disc mowers.

Any thought or opinions/advice welcome. Thankx in advance.


----------



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, the NH 6740 calls for 55hp. It weighs 1,460 lbs.

The Kuhn 600 GII HD calls for 42hp. It weighs 1177 lbs.

I have 62hp at the PTO, 72hp at the engine.

Should I play it safe and go with the Kuhn? Or do I have plenty of HP for the NH? I'm not much on relying on numbers, as the numbers show I would be good with either. Looking for some real world numbers here guys.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You are good either way as almost invariably the hp requirements are somewhat overstated by manufacturers, but you have no worries as you exceed the manufacturers requirments.The weight difference is not an issue(283 lbs). Both manufacturers cutters are quality. Regards, Mike


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Personally I'd go with a Kuhn, I've got some friends who have had NH mowers and haven't been that impressed with them. And all have since switched to Kuhn and have been more than pleased with the performance. I have never personally ran a NH but own a Kuhn GMD 600 and love it. But the biggest thing would be dealer support for whichever one you decide to go with. Here the New Holland dealer is also the Kuhn dealer and he sells 4 times more Kuhn vs NH's. Good luck whichever way you end up going.


----------



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

NH dealer is also Kuhn dealer here too. It's about a mile away. thats some good luck huh?

I did'nt like the older NH DM's either, but the 6700 models looks pretty good. Modular bars and they look to be built very good. I have only used Kuhn discbines and I like the way they cut. The one they have at the farm I work, which is the one I've mowed with, has problems breaking where the neck connects to the hitch area. I noticed at the shop near me that there was about five of those same discbine necks laying on a pallet broken.

They also have a 700 GII DM that they said they like alot though. So I think I'll be good to go whichever we get. I wish I could talk to someone who has ran the new NH mowers (6700) series.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

if ur worried about weight think about a trailed or a mower caddy hook up is easy and takes the weight off the tractor


----------

